# Colour combos



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Would anyone like to hazard guesses as to what the following birds are?









Looks like blue opal check to me (the breeder said she was rec opal)









(Front bird) Breeder called him **** indigo spread. But is he blue based? Could he be ash as well?

The reason I ask is that these two birds have given me a squab that looks to be an ash-red spread (no bars showing) or something similar. They were not in an individual breeding cage, but I have no spread ash cocks in the loft. 

You can view the other birds in my loft in my album. If you would like to suggest another father for my ashen squab.

I will also upload a picture of him as soon as I can take one.

Thanks,
Rudolph


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

rudolph.est said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would anyone like to hazard guesses as to what the following birds are?
> 
> ...


*HI RUDOLPH, The first bird is INDIGO //OPAL,you can see the indigo over the body. The second bird could be a homozyous indigo,but I realy need to get a better look at him.The point here is that both birds carry INDIGO and the young bird they produced is a Homozyous Indigo. Keep in mind that homozyous Ingios are red minics. * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Breeding some Indigo*



george simon said:


> *HI RUDOLPH, The first bird is INDIGO //OPAL,you can see the indigo over the body. The second bird could be a homozyous indigo,but I realy need to get a better look at him.The point here is that both birds carry INDIGO and the young bird they produced is a Homozyous Indigo. Keep in mind that homozyous Ingios are red minics. * GEORGE


*Hi RUDOLPH, I have been breeding some Indigos.I have 1 pair that has given me 3 homozyous INDIGOS I also got 1 opal ,1 blue check,and 1 homozyous that is so light in color that from a distance it looks white,they also have produced 6 straight indigos. I plan on mating these birds to non indigos to see how indigo effects those other colors and modifiers.This pair was in their own breeding cage so I know that the young are from this pair. *GEORGE


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

*More Photos*

Hi George,

Here are more pics of mom dad and the babies...

Cock:









Hen:









T-Pattern **** Indigo? Note the red tips on his flights... 









**** Indigo and ? There are no bars to speak of so far... Looks like I think ash-red spread would look...









How do you distinguish indigo opal from straight indigo? I have an indigo blue bar hen that does not show the darkened indigo colouring on the body like this hen does? 

Regards,
Rudolph


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I don't know what happened to the pictures ... They are also in this album on my profile.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Rudolph*



rudolph.est said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Here are more pics of mom dad and the babies...
> 
> ...


There looks to be some dirty factor here, the ash red looking youngster has dark feet, probably het dirty. Whether ash red or **** indigo, hard to say at this point but looks ash to me.

Opal, ash and indigo can all present many different looks and make it rather confusing to sort them out, especially when they are all mixed together.

Might be a good idea to test both of these breeders to something that you know for sure the genotype. This way you can sort out what is opal, what is **** indigo, het indigo etc. This check hen doesn't look quite right to me to call her blue check but it may just be because of indigo and opal. 

The light youngster almost looks dilute but also looks as if it had long down. Maybe this is a young **** indigo? I don't know.

Not much help, am I?

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well mom is definitely an opal. Dad, to me, looks more like a poor spread ash-red. But I can see it being a ****. indigo as well. I don't know.
First baby looks like a dirty red velvet, and the second baby does look kind of dilute. It might be spread too, but I doubt it is actually dilute. Maybe once it gets older you can take some more pictures.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Dad looks more **** indigo than spread ash*

At least in the last photo. In the first, it looked more ash. **** indigo tends to mimic reduced, almost as well as it mimics ash red. In the second photo, he has this look and also has the typical dark face of indigo.

The light baby looks as though it may be getting bars in the wings. This would say that mom and dad are bar or carry it. Mom must be het check, het bar.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering about the face. I also noticed the bars on the baby.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I though that the lighter baby did look like it had shorter down than the dark one, but I cannot be sure since I've not raised a dilute yet to compare it to in my mind. Pictures sure do not help much with these modifiers together do they?

I've decided all of these will have to be mated to blues. Otherwise it will just get more confusing. I'll post more pics of the babies when they fledge.

Regards,
Rudolph


----------

